# Best Site to Buy From?



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

As I am going to be starting a aquascaped tank, I am currently in the market for some supplies. More than anything, I need lighting and CO2 thats cheap as this is for my senior project and I am on a budjet. (looking at around 300 total) I have already aquired an old 42 gallon tank from the flea market and I have a brand new canister filter that I bought for 10 bucks at the sidewalk sale of my LFS. Do you have any recommendations for sites that are reputable and cheap? Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/ big sale going on, great company, great reputation and outstanding customer support.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/ good prices, good company, purchase on Wednesdays for double points.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

Second on both of those. I've dealt with both and been extremely pleased with both.

Once you get into plants, aquariumplants.com is a good place. I have not bought plants from anywhere else, but they've been good enough that I haven't felt the need to.


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

While searching around for prices, I came across thatpetplace.com.
Can anyone vouch for this site? Prices are great.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

I've only ordered from them once. I have no complaints. I would have mentioned them, but in the past, they've almost invariably had higher prices. But if they're lower, I'd give them a try.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I've found that for most items, their prices are comparable to Drs. Foster & Smith and Big Als, so I've never used them. I might soon though, as they have a larger stock of silk plants and I'm gonna need tons.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

*I Love www.thatpetplace.com !!! I always go to them first when I need something. When you needed it yesterday...they are the ones to buy from. They ship so darn fast! I have recieved the package before the email telling me it shipped several times! 

Thier customer service is awesome. I have had only 2 problems with them in 5 years...both taken care of quickly and no questions asked. Great Folks over there. Also..I find thier prices pretty darn good. And if it is a tad bigger..the fast shipping and great customer service is worth it to me. 

Hope that helps,
Kathy *


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

I've ordered from thatpetplace and bigals, and all I can do is echo what everyone else has told you...

My personal fave is thatpetplace, because of customer service/ speed of delivery, like flalady said....

I just bought a rena xp3 filter from them, plus some ball valves for my old Fluval- cost 12 bucks more there than it would have from big al's, but the order was confirmed & shipped from thatpetplace in less time than it took to validate my identity/ username at bigals; must have been having some problems with their site, or something...they sent me a nifty catalog a few weeks ago too- 

Petsmart.com is offering free shipping for larger orders 'til Sept., and I've heard good things about drsfostersmith as well, but I've never ordered from either of them....

Best advice I can give ya is: Shop Around.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I've ordered from all 3. I do MOST of my buisness through thatpetplace. They have always given me GREAT customer service AND are always super fast on shipping. "IF" there are any problems they fix it NO QUESTIONS ... FAST adn too boot they price match ANY reputible website so it doesn't matter if 1 or 2 things is cheaper they price match  I find thier shipping usually cheaper unless 1 of the others is running a "free shipping" special.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I ordered from thatfishplace once, it took about 4 weeks to get my stuff, and the stupid bottle of cleaner opened up and soaked everything.

The only reason they stayed in my list of possible next purchases is the fact that the customer service was very helpful and would of replaced everything, but since they were nice about it I decided to not rip them off and just ask for more cleaner (other stuff was ok but boxes were soaked).

Next time i'm going to try ordering through fosterandsmith, prices are usually cheaper and theyseem really customer friendly.

Cousin ordered from bigals once, took 3 weeks to get all his 5 filters he ordered, no problems, ordered, and a few weeks later and got his filters. No questions or problems.


----------

